# lake isabella.



## Bill-H

i went fishing at lake isabella at east fultonham i caught 11 keeper in about 3hours they went from 3 to 4 lbs.


----------



## backstraps

dont you still have to have a pass to the lake even to fish?


----------



## Bill-H

yes you do after i went fishing monday i thought it was worth it if you go fishing a good bit the past cost me 86 dollars for a senior past a family past cost 119 dollar up to 6 people.ps.they do have a boat ramp that you could la unch a nice size boat.


----------



## ClickerCrazy

what did you catch? What spiecies of fish are in the lake? Most important....Got pictures?


----------



## Bill-H

there are bass and perch and blue gill and catfish i didn't have no camera with me i don't eat fish i just catch them and release them.


----------



## ClickerCrazy

thanks Bill-H. just wandering. Where is the lake?


----------



## Bill-H

lake isabella is 10 miles south of zanesville on route 22 toward somerset it is in east fultonham just a small lake you need a pass to fish there it not crowded that what i like and they do have a boat ramp there is some nice striper in there to two years ago one of my friend caught a 27 lbs. striper.


----------



## jwebb

We went out around 730 yesterday morning until about 1030. Tried everything except live bait all around the lake and didn't catch a thing. We went back out from 1130 until about 430 and strictly used rapalas that dove to 2' depth. We caught about 20 fish total our second time out. Lots of bluegill, 3 rock bass, 1 crappie, and 4 LM. Nothing we caught was bigger than a pound. We had a good time and it seems like this lake has potential to be a great bass lake. Tons of cover, grassy areas, and downed trees. I will definitely fish it again, hopefully when its not in the blazing hot summer.


----------



## Bill-H

i love to fish there it is peaceful not many boats at one time you have good days and bad days any place you go.


----------



## jwebb

We saw maybe 4 other boats out throughout the day. I was very surprised by the depth of the lake in some spots. Parts seemed super shallow and other parts extremely deep. We didn't have a depth finder or anything so I could be wrong about it being rather deep.


----------



## jwebb

Oh and we caught some green sunfish. First time I have caught one of those. Pretty neat looking. Has a mouth like a LMB but is shaped like a bluegill with bright blue stripes. 

http://www.dfw.state.or.us/warm_water_fishing/greensunfish.gif


----------



## Bill-H

the lake runs about 14 ft. some places is 20 ft deep i like it because it not one body of water it has channel all though the lake.


----------

